# 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO - Accesories



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just thought I would post a few pics of accessories available for the Cruze for anyone interested!

The first pics are of 'ltd edition dashmat'. I know they aren't everyone's favourite thing, but they do serve multiple purposed. 

1. Dash protection
2. No dash reflections
3. No dash hazing
4. Reflection reduction for a-pillar mounted speakers


Next are pics of the OEM mudflaps. Simple install, and despite their size, they serve their purpose well.

The last pic is the Weathertech digitalfit floorliner. I only purchased the fronts, as I don't feel the rear seats are used enough to warrant the cost. Definitely a great product though.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

accidentally double posted this thread. 

could a mod please delete this one?


----------

